# Raspberry port wine with light barley malt addition



## Shortround (Nov 21, 2020)

I just made a 3.25 gal raspberry port that started out at 1.090 SG. After 7 days it was surprisingly 1.000 so I started adding small amounts until it stalls before fortifying with Everclear 190 proof. I saw in a recipe to add barley malt so at this point I added 8 oz light barley malt with 1lb sugar which brought it up to 1.020. I’ll keep adding sugar from now on to .1.020 until it stalls.

it smells great. What say you all about the malt addition? Smells great so far!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 21, 2020)

You should not have added the Everclear until all the fermentation that you wanted to happen had already happened. 

Do you have enough information to determine what the alcohol content was after you fortified?


----------



## franc1969 (Nov 22, 2020)

It doesn't sound like there's been fortification yet, just step feeding sugars/malts first. I bet this does smell great, I loved malt when I could have it.


----------



## Shortround (Nov 22, 2020)

No fortification yet. Still stepping with addictions of sugar. It smells fantastic. I think the malt really brought out or added to the raspberry aroma.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 22, 2020)

Shortround said:


> No fortification yet. Still stepping with addictions of sugar. It smells fantastic. I think the malt really brought out or added to the raspberry aroma.



I see. I did not understand your initial post correctly.


----------



## Shortround (Nov 22, 2020)

All good. I’m super excited to see how this turns out. I may try a plum port next just for something different


----------



## winemanden (Nov 28, 2020)

Malt as long as it's not in excess, is a good addition to a red wine. It add extra body. I made an Elderberry wine with Malt in it (not Port) and a club member who was an outstanding taster, sniffed it and said "If I didn't know any better, I would say this was a pint of bitter." With a couple of years ageing it mellowed out into a gorgeous wine.


----------



## Shortround (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you for posting that. How much did you add?


----------



## winemanden (Nov 29, 2020)

I used 1 lb of light dried malt in a 2 gallon (9 liters) brew with 7 lbs Elders and 250 ml of red grape concentrate + sugar to 1.085. It made a lovely mature red. As I said The keenest taster picked it out, not on the palate, just by sniffing it.


----------

